

Modeling wine preferences by data mining from physicochemical properties [pdf] - martian
http://www3.dsi.uminho.pt/pcortez/winequality09.pdf

======
Alex3917
This would be a great startup. It would be amazing if I could walk into a
restaurant with an app that told the somelier that I not only prefer my vinho
verdes with an acidity comparable to Famega but a little more chalky, but
actually listed the ideal mix of the specific chemicals involved. It'd be like
having a painting created for you in real time to match your taste; sure it
takes away from the art and the aestetic experience, but it'd be cool once in
a while.

~~~
showerst
I was just thinking the same thing!

It's cool that they released their data set too (although with conditions),
shame that they don't give the wine names so you could compare computed scores
to wine spectator or the like.

